# DIY Live rock?



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone out there has made live rock and had success properly curing it (stable ph) if so what method did you use?


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Made out of concrete or something else? Or made as in converted dry rock to live rock with seed rock?


----------



## Adam (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry like made with cement and oyster shell/crushed coral ect. I have heard about people having issues getting it ph neutral


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pm albert dao on canreef he has sucsefuly done this


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Other issues include rock being too crumbly or rock being too dense (not porous enough).


----------

